#ubuntustudio 2015-12-28
<JAQONE> hallo my english is not so good Iḿ new in the world of ubuntu (linux) i have try linux mint and is for me all ok cause one problem i cant use mi umx 25 midi keyboard i have try JACK and no funktion please help me
<cfhowlett> JAQONE, this is ubuntu support.  mint is not ubuntu.  ask mint for help
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JAQONE> i have install now in the minute ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> JAQONE, open a terminal:  lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> past the url here
<JAQONE> ok thanks installing prozess is running now please wait
<JAQONE> a support in german ??
<sakrecoer_> JAQONE: do you see the midi device at all in jack?
<cfhowlett> !de | JAQONE
<ubottu> JAQONE: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<JAQONE> sorry i install the ubuntu studio in moment the instalation is not finish
<sakrecoer_> ok.. JAQONE, to bridge the midi from alsa to jack and jack to alsa, you need to start 2 extra apps: a2jmidi_bridge and j2amidi_bridge
<JAQONE> thank you @ ubottu
<sakrecoer_> try that, and you should be able to route your midi keyboard from anywhere to anywhere :)
<JAQONE> thank you all i try the german ubuntu.de have a nice day
<sakrecoer_> gleich falls!
<cfhowlett> tschuss
<x0x0x> Hello, been looking for a dreamwever alternative, is there anything in the pipe line for studio?
<sakrecoer_> x0x0x: you mean a GUI for website design right?
<cfhowlett> !info kompozer
<ubottu> Package kompozer does not exist in wily
<cfhowlett> x0x0x, http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<sakrecoer_> x0x0x: http://www.linuxalt.com/linux-alternatives-to/windows/dreamweaver.html
<sakrecoer_> x0x0x: http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-dreamweaver/?platform=linux
<sakrecoer_> x0x0x: personaly, i use jekyll: https://jekyllrb.com/ but it implies you know how to type the code...
<sakrecoer_> and it is not pre installed in ubuntustudio
<x0x0x> <sakrecoer_>  Yes, look at quata plus, and nvu, couldnt install. will try kompozer, thank you.
<x0x0x> Was starting to learn HTML before banning windows year and half ago
<x0x0x> thank you all
<cfhowlett> Send ubuntustudio art to : sits07care@photos.flickr.com
<sakrecoer_> nice cfhowlett \o/
<cfhowlett> submit something for testing.
<sakrecoer_> ok :)
<cfhowlett> Username for yahoo ubuntustudio account: linux4creativehumans
<laptopssd> buh1564sd
<lindomar> boa tarde
<lindomar> alguem ai sabe me dizer porque o idjc n'ao funciona no ubuntu. 14.04.03 depoisda atualiza;'ao
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-29
<Tomiii> hello, does Adobe Premiere work on Linux?
<god> hello
<god> do anyone  has ubuntu studio document
<cfhowlett> document?
<god> yeah
<cfhowlett> !details | god
<ubottu> god: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<god> I want to get some doc to use the audio softwares
<god> in fact i am a programmer
<god> I just use studio as a dev  machine
<cfhowlett> god https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Audio
<god> Ok thanks
<god> do ubuntu studio has a email group
<cfhowlett> god http://ubuntustudio.org/support/
<god> cfh
<cfhowlett> ?
<god> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<god> I  am programmer
<god> If became a developer of ubuntu studio  do anyone pay  me
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<ubottu> If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<god> OK
<bombo-roto> hello someone use pure data and have interesting in microtonal music
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-30
<leftist> evening. does compiz run in studio?
<studio-user153> Good Night
<OvenWerks> leftist: Studio uses xfce
<OvenWerks> the guys in xubuntu probably have a better answer.
<OvenWerks> leftist: Studio is (right now) based on xubuntu with system tweaks and kernel to allow better lowlatency work
<leftist> yes i use it
<leftist> works fabulously
<leftist> i'm still a compiz head from the old days but i'll just use compiz on another laptop and just keep studio native since it works right
<leftist> yeah  i will just keep it native
<leftist> thanks video toaster opps oven guy ;D
<leftist> oven werks :D
<OvenWerks> :)
<arc_love> hello
<SoundPro69> Hi there, good morning / afternoon to everyone. I am trying to install the dvdae_7.2.0_amd64.deb package (downloaded from http://www.dvdae.com/dvdae/dvdae_7.2.0_amd64.deb) which is for DVDAudioExtractor and it is failing the Lintian test as "bad quality", mostly due to wrong-file-ownwer uids and bad permissions. Any clues please?
<SoundPro69> I am on a DELL Latitude E6230 laptop running i5 with 8GB or ram on Ubuntu Studio 15.10
<antonionegrao> ok
<SoundPro69> Hi there, good morning / afternoon to everyone. I am trying to install the dvdae_7.2.0_amd64.deb package (downloaded from http://www.dvdae.com/dvdae/dvdae_7.2.0_amd64.deb) which is for DVDAudioExtractor and it is failing the Lintian test as "bad quality", mostly due to wrong-file-ownwer uids and bad permissions. Any clues please?
<SoundPro69> I am on a DELL Latitude E6230 laptop running i5 with 8GB or ram on Ubuntu Studio 15.10
<SoundPro69> Anyone there who can give me clue?
<SoundPro69> What does failing the Lintian test as "bad quality", mostly due to wrong-file-ownwer uids and bad permissions mean? Should I install anyway?
<SoundPro69> No one there apparently...
<zequence> SoundPro69: Lintian test measures a package accoring to https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<zequence> Yes, we are all here, but not active all the time :)
<SoundPro69> So, how dangerous is it to install anyway if the issues are as per above?
<zequence> That is mostly a question of how much you trust the packager
<SoundPro69> I noticed more than one downloaded .deb package gives me the warning.
<SoundPro69> I guess it's pretty strict
<zequence> The Debian policy tries to make sure the package is ok, but just because a package breaks against the policy in some way doesn't mean it automatically is bad
<SoundPro69> I see.
<zequence> The Debian policy takes into account the infrastructure of the whole system
<zequence> A single package may not be so broadminded
<zequence> If you really want to know in which way it is bad, you need to learn in which way it breaks agains the policy
<zequence> The error message should give you a clue
<SoundPro69> Yes. It says due to wrong-file-ownwer uids and bad permissions
<zequence> uid stand for "user id". Not sure why the files in the binary package has the wrong uid's. Usually root (i.e. uid == 0) owns those files
<zequence> I'm not an expert in the policy in any way
<zequence> Bad permissions I don't know how to interpret, but perhaps that is related
<zequence> If you want to see what happened after installation, chech which files were installed with the command: dpkg -L <package>
<zequence> In any case, if it is a binary package, you never know what you get, unless you study the code. If there's no source code, it's pretty hard to tell.
<zequence> SoundPro69: This sort of stuff is not specific to Ubuntu Studio, so if you would like more eyes on the problem I would use more generic channels, such as #ubuntu, or the like
<SoundPro69> Is it easy to remove a deb if it complicates things in my system or could it leave bad dependencies on?
<zequence> You are always welcome here too, of course :)
<zequence> A .deb file in itself does not add any non-system dependencies
<zequence> So, in that sense, it is pretty safe
<SoundPro69> You're the man! Thank you so much for all your help! Happy new year!
<zequence> SoundPro69: To you as well!
<SoundPro69> :-)
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-31
<arturo> Hello all... I'm a complete noob with Ubuntu studio and i'm having a bit of a problem with it, I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to point me in the right direction...
<arturo> basically I installed US, connected my trusty ol Line6 Guitar port ans instantly got sound, ugly distorted faded sound from my guitar... Y cant for the life of me get sound out of any app, cant seem to be able to channel the signal and all i get is this same ugly sound... I'm guessing is something somewhere in the settings but cant figure out where....
<arturo> any help would be greatly appreciated... thnks.
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-01
<freedom> im wondering why the video on extended desktop is so bad in quality
 * OvenWerks wonders what an "extended desktop" is.
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-02
<Hello_world> hello
<Hello_world> I need help
<telesius> Hello
<cfhowlett> greetings telesius
<telesius> Happy New Year !
<amanojaku> Hi, I cannot seem to run third party applications like Lightworks and Shotcut. I get a message that Ubuntu has an internal error and/or Segmentation Fault core dump
<amanojaku> I am running 14.04 LTS
<amanojaku> Do you think I should install a later version of Ubuntu, vanilla ubuntu or just reinstall?
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-03
<Guest15382> ok tjhis might seem rather idiotic but how do u get to root to copy files from one hard  drive to another
<Guest15382> aka ntfs to Ext 4
<Guest15382> where is it MAKa lu and pclinuxos was easy
<hydro> hey
<Guest15382> or rather it doesnt ask u to open in root .. in any way shape or form
<NoCode> Hi how can I start pulseaudio-module-jack in terminal?
<kap> Hello guys! I am looking for the deb... string to put in my synaptic for upgrading, I cannot find it...
<kap> is it "deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio vivid main" ?
